

Ask HN: "The Joel Test" and other gauges of quality software companies - jader201

I've seen a few discussions on "The Joel Test" [1], but most of them are dated.  I wanted to see who still considers this a good gauge for quality software companies.<p>Assuming that I'm being interviewed for a developer position, are these good questions for me to ask?  Are there any other "must ask" questions that aren't covered here?<p>[1] http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html
======
jader201
"The Joel Test" clickable: [1]
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html>

